# Affordable Housing



## conarb (Sep 11, 2015)

\ said:
			
		

> Now here's something we can all sink our teeth into: another harebrained lawsuit. According to San Francisco Magazine, the San Francisco Bay Area Renters' Federation -- yes, its acronym is SFBARF -- recently announced as part of its "Sue the Suburbs" initiative a plan to target wealthy suburban communities such as Lafayette with legal action for failing to do their share in providing affordable housing during a time of severe shortages.The object of SFBARF's ire is a proposed single-home development near the intersection of Pleasant Hill and Deer Hill roads -- the Homes at Deer Hill -- which originally was to have been a 315-unit apartment complex called The Terraces of Lafayette. SFBARF is upset that public pressure from uncaring Lafayette residents turned 315 affordably priced rental units into 44 million-dollar homes.
> 
> We can envision a whole line of new attacks on the suburban elite: Sue the Country Clubs, Sue the Yacht Clubs and Sue the Jaguar Deal¹


This project has been going on for years, there is almost nowhere left to build in the better areas thanks to the environmentalists and our affordable housing law requires every city make accommodations to take their fair share of the poor and  minorities.  Of course people in these communities want nothing to do with lower class people and their high crime rates in their communities so they fight every proposal. When this first came out I picked up the package to see if I could put a deal together but one of the requirements was that you had to submit evidence of other affordable housing projects that you had successfully completed and I've never built any affordable housing.  The way things turned out I'm sure glad I turned the package back in.   As you can see *from these last test scores* the Lafayette schools passed their English tests at a rate of 82% and their Math tests by a rate of 79%, One Bay Area wants to move kids from Oakland where they scored 29% on their English exams and 23% on their Math exams.

During all the council meetings in Lafayette and other cities like Danville the irate citizens are saying things like "Send them to Antioch" but they've sent so many already that Antioch scored 31% in English and only 19% in Math, others are yelling: "Send them to Montana, Send them to Idaho" and other "lily white" areas.  This is now a worldwide phenomenon as people are migrating from Africa and the Middle East into the entitlement societies of Europe and they are finally agreeing to share the burden.  So you guys in Montana and Idaho better be prepared to get sued by SFBARF.

¹ http://www.contracostatimes.com/barnidge/ci_28782306/barnidge-concord-mayor-learns-not-all-campaign-contributions


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 11, 2015)

> So you guys in Montana and Idaho better be prepared to get sued by SFBARF.


Thanks for the heads up

We have a self deportation program for the majority of people who migrate here from CA. It is called Work In Non-Traditional Employment Roles or also known as WINTER.


----------

